# Help!



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Sorry I've been mia been a lot going on, I bought some houdan chicks and they were doing good, now within a week I've lost 4 and two more are looking sick  they have symptoms of coccidia (in my mind) and I have been treating them for four days. They all were looking great but this morning one is looking rough  it looked perfect yesterday. I'm doing 2 teaspoons or Corid in a gallon of water each day. The only real signs is that it is standing like this








It's lethargic doesn't want to eat and is very light! It's in the 70's here and they are 7 weeks old. There is a little red in poop but it looks more like intestinal lining then blood.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

No parasites, does have runny poop, walking slow but okay, a bit clumsy


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

No parasites, does have runny poop, walking slow but okay, a bit clumsy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is one sick baby. There is one called lungworm, really reaching into my memory here, that can cause bloody droppings. Although they're almost too young for that. And for all of them to be affected says it's something else. 

I truthfully have no idea. It might be time to put them on a broad spectrum antibiotic and hope you haven't brought anything in with them. 

Contact your state Vet if you lose another one. Find out what it's going to take for a necropsy. That's the only way you'll get solid answers.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah I'm not sure what happened  they were doing okay and then last week just started dropping


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kaytee Exact Hand Rearing Formula for cage birds. Pick some up, it's one the best things I've found to help birds that are down. It's got most of what they need and it can be made as thin or thick as you need it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check something, something in the back of my brain is saying you may not be able to do antibiotics at the same time they're getting amprolium.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

It sadly passed, it was confirmed coccidia  ive already been treating them for a week. I don't know what else to do  from a little more research houdans have very weak immune systems. Things that wouldn't even phase normal breeds can kill them in a day  I'm hoping these last 5 pull through but the vet said there's nothing I can really do other than keep their pen clean and keep them on treatment  I feel so helpless


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know you do but I'm glad you were able to get confirmation on what was wrong. And can hopefully pull the rest back from the brink. And you were validated in the treatment you had them on.

I thought about this yesterday on how some have so many issues with cocci yet I never had any. I had Corid on hand in case but never needed it even for new babies or new birds. 

I really think geography plays a part in why some have issues like yours. It's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Out of all my years of chickens this is my only experience with it  I'm glad I didn't introduce them into my flock! They were going to be introduced this week before all of this happened  
I know houdans are less heat tolerant I wonder if the heat is stressing them out? It's been fluctuating between high 70's to mid 90's? I'm not really sure  these guys are all acting great but so was this one yesterday morning


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I get it, I really do. Now you're going to be on high alert with them for the foreseeable future. 

One of the things I did for my quail in particular was give them a pan with sand in it that I keep wet. It's not unusual to see two or three standing in it. It help cool them down. And luckily enough they were smart enough to know what it was for.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm sorry Mitzy, that is so rough. You can only do your best with the others.

I would go ahead and take heat measures with them. You probably already know what those need to be so I won't go into that unless you would like me to.

*hugs*


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Thank you all! I have moved their coop into the shade and give them fresh cold water a few times a day as well as keeping their coop cleaned daily! Hopefully these last 5 will make it


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

You could put ice in their water during the hottest part of the day, lightly spray down the floor of the run, put a fan on them if possible, lots of good ways to help them stay cool, you are doing great, moving the coop into the shade is awesome


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

They are turning around! I had two looking rough a few days ago so as a last ditch effort I gave them some safeguard for goats and they are looking amazing and don't feel light anymore! They are gaining heat in their feet again as well!! I'm hoping this does it not sure how they got worms that fast unless they came with them?!

They were inside until a week or so before all of this started happening. They had not had any contact with the other chickens and the coop had not been used in a few months?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Yay!!


----------

